

YC Summer 2015 complete startup list - kwi
https://triplebyte.com/ycombinator-startups

======
jimmysteakyche
the whole list at [http://yclist.com/](http://yclist.com/)

~~~
kwi
That list hasn't been updated since Dec 08, 2014 :)

~~~
lolrbawhat
can it be open source so someone can update it? I understand the pain of going
back to old websites..

